# remote coding advice



## palaroonie@yahoo.com (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I am interested in remote coding and would like to hear from the professionals who are there now.  If you have any advice for me and would like to share the pros and cons of the job I would really appreciate any input.  Also if you have any leads to share that would also be great!
thanks, Michelle CPC


----------

